# Smoked muskrat



## smoksignlr (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey. Who has ever smoked a muskrat. I got some sitting in a mild salt brine. Any special techniques out there. I usually boil them and fry them in butter. Pretty tough to beat that way. I gotta Q view this


----------



## mythmaster (Mar 31, 2010)

I couldn't resist


----------



## miamirick (Mar 31, 2010)

why you want to do that????


----------



## bassman (Mar 31, 2010)

I've got a couple more for you.  I just need to get a better shot as they're in my pond.  They tear he77 out of stuff!


----------



## meateater (Mar 31, 2010)

No comment.


----------



## roller (Mar 31, 2010)

Never eat myself any Muskrat but have had some Nutra Rat and it is some good. It taste kinda like Hawk.


----------



## fired up (Mar 31, 2010)

I prefer my muskrat smoked, then beer battered and deep fried then wrapped in bacon and covered in sausage gravy and ketchup. I like to wash it down with 3 bottles of bacardi 151 and a couple mouthfuls of Listerine. And then a couple of York peppermint patties.


----------



## meateater (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd hate to see what you'd do for a Klondike Bar!


----------



## treegje (Mar 31, 2010)

I have once eaten muskrat
and cooked as rabbit, you can not taste the difference


----------



## cuclimber (Mar 31, 2010)

Muskrat eh?  Not sure the ol girlfriend would let me keep that stuff in our fridge.  Maybe if I labeled it chicken... Haven't really seen any on the front range though.  There are plenty of Marmots around here, anybody smoke those?


----------



## rio_grande (Mar 31, 2010)

Had it fried like rabit, but favorite is in a crock pot as pulled rat. Do beaver same way.


----------



## smoksignlr (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey love the responses boys. There is a little gland in the hind quarter that has to be removed once you do that all of that strong musk taste goes out with it. Gotta admit though if you have a prep place away from moms kitchen it sure helps. But Rio I was thinking of doing some of it like pulled pork and wrapping some bacon around it as I smoke it.


----------



## smoksignlr (Mar 31, 2010)

Now that's what I'm talkin about Fire Starter. Hey guys if I Q view it should I put a warning on it that it may be offensive to some viewers.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 31, 2010)

Just QView it... cant say i'd eat it, but im curious of the finished product... Do it!


----------



## got14u (Mar 31, 2010)

x2and that link to the song cracked me up.....muskrat love


----------



## grogger27 (Mar 31, 2010)

Muskrat!?!?!?
The only smoking I'd be doing with a muskrat is at the end my shot 12 gauge. I grew up on a farm with them little things racing though the creeks on our land and the only thing I'd ever thought to do to them is shoot them. I guess I just emphasize the "RAT" more than the "musk".
But hey, if you want to eat it, I ain't stopping you. That leaves more beef, pork or poultry for the rest of us. 
Good luck.

PS-But I do want to see the qview, you know, just curious.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 31, 2010)

Maybe we should have a throwdown between Oneshot and smoksignlr.  Oneshot can do his Skunk and smoksignlr can do Muskrat.  We can have the moderators taste and judge the contest...


----------



## jamminjimi (Mar 31, 2010)

Good Luck and make sure you Qview it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 31, 2010)

Never ate Muskrat, but I always loved to eat Beaver.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Bearcarver


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Mar 31, 2010)

A meal best served wet


----------



## roller (Mar 31, 2010)

Who`s gona skin the skunk ?


----------



## deltadude (Mar 31, 2010)

I grew up hunting and trapping muskrats for their fur, plus they're burrowing degrades the ditch banks and can create problems.  I never knew they were edible.  I just wiki and found out they taste like rabbit or duck.  I feel bad now because I have killed more than a hundred from age of 11 to 14.

Story time....
Our property had one main canal and several offshoots running through it, the main canal was at least 15' deep on average and 30'-40' across, these ran straight out of the sierra mtns.  The muskrats were all burrowed into ditch banks and the couple of ponds we had.  During the winter the canal stops flowing and the water goes down to about 3 feet on avg.  I had a raft that I could pole up and down the canal between the different locks/drops.  At night the Muskrats would come out in force 30 - 50 in about 100 yard stretch.  One full moon night, I got on my raft and anchored in the middle, there were Muskrats already out, but as soon as they saw me they dove and went into their holes.  After about 15-20 minutes they began to reappear.  So I decided to just sit still on my raft I had a little seat setup and I sat their motionless.  It was a really bright full moon night and looked like every single Muskrat with in 100 yards started gliding toward the raft.  They were really curious, about 30 or more  basically surrounded the raft, watching to see if I would move.  Eventually one then more crawled up on the raft at the very edge, about 10 or 12 were either on the raft or pulling themselves out of the water to get on the raft.  Others were crowding behind trying to get on.  Slowly some of them came right up to my boots, sniffing around.  I can't remember why I moved but I did, and in a flash those on the raft went flying into the water and all the others dived. 

It was a neat experience, I just thought I would share it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 1, 2010)

LOL----Good story.
It's good you scared them off. I think their plan was to all get on one side of the raft, and dump you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Back in the early eighties, I used to trap about 40 muskrats per year (when the pelts were getting $6 to $7 per). Then the prices went down to $1.50, and we moved to a house without a stream & 4 ponds. No more trapping.

BC


----------



## oneshot (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Paul, I really needed that laugh!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:P  DT_Armataz_01_12:
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





LMAO


----------



## smoksignlr (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi guys working on the q view hope to get er up soon. Great stories boys. Who would've thought.


----------



## jerseyhunter (May 2, 2010)

Had it once, when I was trapping in my younger years.  Cooked over a fire right next to the stream. Twern't bad at all.


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 2, 2010)

I've never tried it but hey, they're vegitarians like ground hog. 
I don't kill anything with my bow unless it's goin to get eatin.

And Delta, I'm with you on the huntin trappin thing. I grew up too huntin and trappin and I couldn't tell ya how much food I actually threw away.  Hate to think bout it now. 

--ray--


----------



## south jersey bbq tim (May 2, 2010)

i would love to try that!!


----------

